# Cooling options for 10700k?



## leank1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hey guys!

Waiting 10700k to arrived now im looking for cooler options with ram clearance enough for Corsair Vengeance Pro (51mm).

I really dont like AIO, i have always preferred Air Coolers but in ultimate instance, ill go for it.

Overclock isn't my meta, i get this cpu because it was cheaper than 10700.
For now i just want to running stock and maybe just a little OC in the future.

I got this options:

-CoolerMaster Hyper212 Black Edition
-BeQuiet Dark Rock Slim
-NZXT KRAKEN X42 v2
-ID-Cooling ZOOMFLOW X 240x
-Thermaltake AIO 3.0 120.

Hope u can give me some help!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Max(IT) (Jul 11, 2020)

I would avoid the Hyper212 : I have it, on an i5-9600K (slightly overclocked), and on an i7-10700K it will be ok to run at stock speed, but even the smallest OC could be an issue.
I would suggest a Noctua D15S, maybe the best air cooler on the market right now.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 11, 2020)

Or:
Noctua NH-U12A








						Noctua NH-U12A Review
					

Noctua delivers top-tier air cooling performance in a compact design with the release of the NH-U12A. Sporting two of their latest NF-A12x25 PWM fans, what this cooler lacks in regards to RGB LEDs, it makes up for with brown and tan Noctua styling and a premium build quality that is second to none.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## leank1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> I would avoid the Hyper212 : I have it, on an i5-9600K (slightly overclocked), and on an i7-10700K it will be ok to run at stock speed, but even the smallest OC could be an issue.
> I would suggest a Noctua D15S, maybe the best air cooler on the market right now.





P4-630 said:


> Or:
> Noctua NH-U12A
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for that options!  If i could i would go for Noctua but i can get their coolers in my country.

Thats why i make a list of some of the coolers that i can choose.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 11, 2020)

freezer 34 duo
d15s

from the ones you listed kraken x42 by a mile.should handle 10700k OC fine.not extreme,but 5GHz allcore,sure
it's expensive,but it's a good performer,reliable (!) and looks slick
CAM software is not the most praised,but it's there to let you tweak that cooler.
isn't that far off in performance from standard 240mm aios


----------



## leank1 (Jul 11, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> freezer 34 duo
> d15s
> 
> from the ones you listed kraken x42 by a mile.should handle 10700k OC fine.not extreme,but 5GHz allcore,sure
> ...




Im really scared about leaks and maintenance, thats why i never choose AIO for cooling.

I dont want to destroy my rig with liquid lol


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 11, 2020)

leank1 said:


> Im really scared about leaks and maintenance, thats why i never choose AIO for cooling.
> 
> I dont want to destroy my rig with liquid lol


There is no maintenance required with an aio hence why its called an all in one, and the chances of it leaking are probably very minimal, they are likely very stringently quality tested for leaks before they leave the factory, the main issue that seems to come up with them is pump issues though even these are few and far between.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 11, 2020)

I have the the AC Freezer II 240 AIO and it is a great cooler. Btw this freezer 34 duo cooler is a water cooler not AIO
Had AIO's for the past 10 years, my only 2 issues were: 
1. A corsair H80i had an issue with the screw holes in the rad and it was replaced by Corsair
2.My AC Freezer I 240 had a pump failure...this got replaced by AC 
I can understand why you want to avoid AIO's but if you don't want to go this way you should probably look at a very good air cooler as NH-15 ChroMaxx or something similar.
Cheers


----------



## leank1 (Jul 11, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> There is no maintenance required with an aio hence why its called an all in one, and the chances of it leaking are probably very minimal, they are likely very stringently quality tested for leaks before they leave the factory, the main issue that seems to come up with them is pump issues though even these are few and far between.





Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I have the the AC Freezer II 240 AIO and it is a great cooler. Btw this freezer 34 duo cooler is a water cooler not AIO
> Had AIO's for the past 10 years, my only 2 issues were:
> 1. A corsair H80i had an issue with the screw holes in the rad and it was replaced by Corsair
> 2.My AC Freezer I 240 had a pump failure...this got replaced by AC
> ...



I wish i could get Noctua but is impossible in my country 

Not even Amazon is sending Noctua coolers to this region, thas why my options are very limited.


Im really confuse about tdp:

Intel list 125w tdp at stock.

Kraken x42 - 140w tdp

Dark Rock Slim - 180w tdp


Then why Dark Rock Slim would be less than kraken x42?


Show me the light lol


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 11, 2020)

leank1 said:


> I wish i could get Noctua but is impossible in my country
> 
> Not even Amazon is sending Noctua coolers to this region, thas why my options are very limited.
> 
> ...


those ratings are bs


----------



## leank1 (Jul 11, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> those ratings are bs




Hahaha clear to the point.


Im asking to the seller about warranty if i has some trouble (leak and pump) with x42.

Lets see about it


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 11, 2020)

leank1 said:


> Im really scared about leaks and maintenance, thats why i never choose AIO for cooling.
> 
> I dont want to destroy my rig with liquid lol



i have been running AIO coolers for over a decade & ive never had a single leak (& there is no maintenance).  i think you'd have to really buy a pos for it to happen , or you'd need to mishandle it.
My h110i GTX keeps running strong, id like to replace it, but im cheap as hell & cant justify replacing it while it is still running so well.
it cools better than any air cooler ive ever encountered, and is as quiet as any PC enthusiast could rationally expect.

im not saying you should buy a aio cooler, im just saying you shouldnt NOT buy one for fear of a leak, doing so would be like not going outside for fear of being hit by a car.  ive built a PC or two in my time, & if you buy a decent enough cooler it'll serve you well. aio's are great, and take up much less real estate in areas that matter,


----------



## Lindatje (Jul 11, 2020)

Dark Rock Pro 4, one of the best aircoolers.


----------



## leank1 (Jul 11, 2020)

jboydgolfer said:


> i have been running AIO coolers for over a decade & ive never had a single leak (& there is no maintenance).  i think you'd have to really buy a pos for it to happen , or you'd need to mishandle it.
> My h110i GTX keeps running strong, id like to replace it, but im cheap as hell & cant justify replacing it while it is still running so well.
> it cools better than any air cooler ive ever encountered, and is as quiet as any PC enthusiast could rationally expect.
> 
> im not saying you should buy a aio cooler, im just saying you shouldnt NOT buy one for fear of a leak, doing so would be like not going outside for fear of being hit by a car.  ive built a PC or two in my time, & if you buy a decent enough cooler it'll serve you well. aio's are great, and take up much less real estate in areas that matter,




That metaphor fits perfectly.


ill go for Kraken x42 




Lindatje said:


> Dark Rock Pro 4, one of the best aircoolers.



I really like it, but then i couldn't fit all four ram slots.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 11, 2020)

U14s for atx
U12s for matx


----------



## Mazer (Jul 11, 2020)

Scythe fuma/ninja 5


----------

